# Red Belly Breeding



## Yambeezy (Jun 21, 2010)

My Reds are still babys. Ive had them since they were dime sized about 1 1/2 to 2 months ago. These suckers grew way fast and are now about 2 1/2 inches. So how long till they start to pair up? I want to upgrade to a bigger tank before the process of pairing up happens.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They hit maturity at 6". That being said they probably wont breed until after that and even thats not guaranteed. It sounds to me like your assuming they will breed for you which isnt always the case, Alot of people have hept reds for years and never had them breed while others breed as soon as they hit sexual maturity at 6".


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^

Interesting, I thought they were like bunnies... Now I'm praying I have a breeding pair out of my 7.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> ^^
> 
> Interesting, I thought they were like bunnies... Now I'm praying I have a breeding pair out of my 7.


In a way yes, but not entirly correct. Once you get them to breed they will usually continue at least monthly sometimes breeding again within a week. Point is once they breed once its alot easier to get them to breed again, but getting them to breed the first time isnt always easy and most times they dont breed unless your trying to breed them (larger water changes...). They aren't overly difficult to breed, but they arn't like guppies that breed in pretty much any conditions.


----------

